
What VCs mean by the term 'blue flame' - BinaryIdiot
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-vcs-mean-by-the-term-blue-flame-2016-5
======
BinaryIdiot
What's interesting is that Chris Sacca[1], Paul Graham[2] and Marc
Andreessen[3] all say they've never heard of this term.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/sacca/status/730281280806346752](https://twitter.com/sacca/status/730281280806346752)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/730404581469884421](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/730404581469884421)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/730256638938996736](https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/730256638938996736)

